# [SOLVED] Gentoo X.org issue (ASUS N61VN Notebook)

## marksmann1

Hello Gentoo and oth. Linux users,

I recently installed Gentoo (It was such a hard work for me, lol). And I faced with a problem when I decided to install KDE.

So my laptop has:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T6600

Video: nVIDIA GeForce 240M.

I followed this: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml and http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml guide to install xorg-server. But when it gets to configuration:

```
Xorg -configure
```

It throws and error:

```

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 21 16:27:25 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e7e60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0a34:1043:2036 nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xce000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

List of video drivers:

   vmware

   fglrx

   savage

   vmwlegacy

   mga

   ati

   nouveau

   nvidia

   r128

   openchrome

   intel

   neomagic

   nv

   mach64

   sis

   radeon

   trident

   tdfx

   glint

   fbdev

   vesa

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so

(II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 11.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(--) vmware: X configured to use vmwgfx X driver assume who ever did that knows what they are doing

(--) vmware: Please ignore above "[drm] failed to load kernel  module "vmwgfx""

(II) vmware: Using vmwlegacy driver everything is fine.

Backtrace:

0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80a07ab]

1: Xorg (0x8048000+0x586e5) [0x80a06e5]

2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xb783540c]

3: Xorg (0x8048000+0xef7d9) [0x81377d9]

4: Xorg (xf86LoadModules+0xe8) [0x80b42e8]

5: Xorg (DoConfigure+0x7b) [0x80bba9b]

6: Xorg (InitOutput+0x1da) [0x80b615a]

7: Xorg (0x8048000+0x1db10) [0x8065b10]

8: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0xb746cbb6]

9: Xorg (0x8048000+0x1d891) [0x8065891]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

```

I've already tried 

adding VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" to make.conf,

emerging nvidia-drivers

Also 

```
startx
```

 throws: 

```

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

(EE) NVIDIA:      system's kernel log for additional error messages.

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Please help, and keep in mind, I'm a total noob at Gentoo so don't judge brutally xD. And if it isn't hard please recommend best options for kernel for my hardware. Thousand THANKS in advance.Last edited by marksmann1 on Sat Jan 29, 2011 12:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## marksmann1

Just done these commands:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -aC $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
> 
> emerge -1avuDN xorg-server
> ...

 

and the error became smaller, 

```

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

(EE) NVIDIA:      system's kernel log for additional error messages.

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

(EE) No drivers available. 

No devices to configure. Configuration failed.

```

after "Xorg -configure" but still I can't configure it. Nobody knows the solution??!! Maybe the problem's in kernel??

----------

## chithanh

 *marksmann1 wrote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device 

 This often means that some other driver is already exclusively accessing the device. Check the output of

```
# lspci -k
```

----------

## marksmann1

Thank you for your reply. 

It seems that "nouveau" uses it. Some people say that I should uninstall it, but I don't know how. Moreover, I've just tried to install Graphics driver from vendor site(nvidia) and it says: ERROR: The Nouveau kernel driver is currently in use by your system. Then: ERROR: Installation has failed... So I've blacklisted it and It doesn't help.

----------

## chithanh

You need to go to kernel menuconfig and disable nouveau there.

----------

## marksmann1

@chithanh, Thank you very much. It all worked.  :Smile: )) The problem is solved. Thanks again  :Wink: 

----------

## zencore

@chithanh.

Thanks a lot for posting this reply! It was exactly the same problem i was having, and solved this issue in one go!chithanh

----------

